# range trip 1.28.2010



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

went on thursday night after work for about an hour and a half. getting tighter, but still have some stragglers. having a tough time at longer distances but right now i'm just working on trigger control and breathing.

15 yards - 50 rounds - glock 17









20 yards - 50 rounds









also at about 15 yards - 50 rounds


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Lookin' good!

Something to consider: There is a school of thought that says "Aim small, miss small." Right now, you are aiming at the center of a large target (I assume you can't see, and therefore aren't using, a single specific aiming point on the target when you shoot these groups). Even when you add the black/green square overlay target, it's still rather large, overall.

If I might make a suggestion: try using a smaller aiming point to focus and concentrate your group size. Something like a 3" colored circle/sticker, or even a small square of brightly colored masking tape, centered on the target. Line up the sights in the conventional manner, then try to hit the small colored area, not just the large white "kill zone" on the silhouette. Remember to focus on the sights, and let the target (and the specifically colored area on it) blur slightly. You can still find the center of a blurry colored blob, but if the sights are fuzzy/blurry, then your alignment will suffer (and the group size, along with it). Hold as steady as you can while squeezing the trigger gently and smoothly all the way through, and let's see what happens to the group size. Quite possible you'll see some improvement (but probably not a dramatic one, as you're already doing pretty well).


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

i will definitely try mel gibson's from the Patriot "aim small, miss small" theory. It does make total sense. The "shoot n see" targets do come with a few small dots in each decal sheet. Part of my problem is also the fact that i'm waiting for rotator cuff surgery in a few weeks on my dominant left shoulder. so i'm pretty weak on that side of my body and have been for months. 

regardless, the advice is great and i thank you. I am still fairly new to practicing to shoot instead of just going for fun with friends and popping of hundreds of rounds for pure enjoyment is why i keep posting the targets. i want the advice and criticisms whether good or bad. i need/want to learn as much as i can.


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Where did you get those targets??? I've never seen anything like that!!


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

i think your asking about the "shoot n see" targets. i have gotten them at the range i go to, but you can also find them online

http://www.midwayusa.com/browse/BrowseProducts.aspx?pageNum=1&tabId=4&categoryId=17792&categoryString=655***7234***&brandId=1556

i really like this company too. great customer service and super fast shipping if they have it in stock.


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

you can get the shoot and see at walmart too!


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

i, unfortunately live in new jersey. you can't buy anything gun related in walmart here. at least not around where i live.

hopefully the supreme court in early march will rule in favor of gun rights for the city of Chicago. if that happens....some shits gonna get good for the second amendment all over the country and maybe new jersey's sphincter will loosen up just a little bit.


----------

